# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Geeft stress en angsten pijn in de spieren?

## krekeltje

Hoi, ik nam laatste weken van mijn dokter 2x2mg retard xanax. Wat blijkt geen effekt. Hoe kan dat? Moet nu overschakelen van cipralexa naar efexor. En moet terug als kalmeerpil lysanxia nemen. Maar mijn zenuwen zijn zo erg dat die kalmeringspillen moeilijk werken. Zijn er mensen die daar ook last van hebben?? Heb overal pijn in mijn spieren ook??? raar
Graag reaktie aub van een goed ziel :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Stress en angsten kunnen zich inderdaad uiten in lichamelijke klachten...

Zéker aan je arts melden, die kan je daar eventueel spierontspanners voor geven!

Sterkte krekeltje!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Hallo Krekeltje,

Ook ik heb heel veel last van vroeger van Stress gehad nu is dat wel een beetje gebeterd,maar toch heb ik er nog steeds last van.
Het kan idd zo zijn dat je totaal niet reageerd op een bepaald medicament zodat je moet overschakelen naar iets anders.
Als ik vroeger stress of spanningen had sloeg dat vooral op mijn spieren met gevolg dat alles zo opgespannen was dat mijn nekspieren zo hard waren als beton.
Zoals Agnes als aanhaalt meld alles aan je Arts wat je voelt en ervaart en dan zal hij wel de nodige medicatie voor je geven.
Kan natuurlijk wel een tijdje duren voor ze de juiste medicatie hebben gevonden voor je,maar dat is normaal.
Meestal geven ze daar een spierontspanner voor.

Ik wens je iig heel veel beterschap toe.

Groetje Do

----------


## MissMolly

Nu is 2 mg xanax ook wel een vrij lage dosis, het kan zijn dat je er niet op reageert, maar het kan ook zijn dat de dosis te laag was. Ik ehb in het verleden ook xanax retard gebruikt, maar ik kreeg 2x daags 10 mg.
Dat werkte bij mij behoorlijk goed.

----------


## krekeltje

Ik begrijp iets niet goed. Volgens mij heb je pillen van 0.25 mg,0.5mg , 1mg en 2mg. De laatste zijn de zwaarste te verkrijgen in de apotheek van 2 mg hoor. Of nam jij 5 x 2 mg misschien??? Dit lijkt me zeer onwaarschijnlijk hoor.  :Confused:

----------


## MissMolly

Had ik dan 1 mg? Er staat mij iets van bij dat het 10 was??
Of ben ik dan in de war met andere medicijnen, was de xanax 1 mg en die andere 10 mg?
Ik kan het niet meer nakijken, want ik heb ze allang niet meer.

----------


## gossie

@ Miss Molly,
volgens mij, spreek je uit een stuk verleden van je?. Waar door je misschien in een stukje "weet ik niet meer" komt.! Maar ik wens je succes met je bezigheden van nu :Smile:

----------


## MissMolly

Klopt, ik ben al een jaar of 4, misschien 5, over op wellbutrin XR, en die vervangt zowel de xanax als de ritalin. Ik had destijds ook nog andere medicijnen, die tegen de fibromyalgie moesten werken, maar dat deed niet zoveel, en ik had er ook bijwerkingen van, dus die gebruik ik ook al tijden niet meer.

Ik heb van mezelf een beetje een depressieve inslag met een soort gegeneraliseerde angst als ik het gevoel heb een situatie niet in de hand te hebben. Met ritalin was dat angstige wel beter, maar de depressieve inslag kwam - misschien daardoor, misschien ook als bijwerking van de ritalin - wat meer naar voren. De xanax haalde daar de scherpe kantjes vanaf. 
Maar wellbutrin werkt op zowel de ADHD-klachten als de depressieve klachten (het staat geregistreerd als antidepressivum, maar de werkzame stof, Bupropion, wordt ook gebruikt als middel om van een rookverslaving af te komen).

----------


## hybride

Krekeltje, heb je er al eens aan gedacht je cortisol level te laten meten. Hoge cortisol (stress hormoon) werkt ontstekingsbevorderend en kan klachten geven als angst, slapeloosheid, zwakte en nervositeit.

----------

